
Ask HN: What are the Best and Worst things happend in 2018? - user7878
Let&#x27;s summaries things on 2018. This thread is dedicated to have discussions on things happened in 2018 for technology.
======
supernintendo
I feel like SpaceX had an extraordinary 2018. They started the year off by
launching a Tesla Roadster into space and ended it having completed 20 Falcon
9 launches (a new record for the company). Really looking forward to what they
pull off in 2019!

